

Show HN: What-The-Lunch – A site to help groups decide on where to eat - snowzach
https://whatthelunch.org

======
etewiah
Hey, not a bad idea but it really is too complicated at the moment.

Yes, I know to you its super super simple and clear and obvious. Most people
who go to the site though will only spend a few seconds trying to figure it
out - I spent a few minutes and still gave up.

I'm saying this because I started working on something similar and kept having
to cut out functionality because people were getting confused. What I have now
it this: [http://klavado.com](http://klavado.com) but people still find it a
bit confusing - I will be trying to simplify it even more.

